# Upgrades



## Jetmechanic352 (8 mo ago)

Suggestions on a turbo kit and coil pack upgrade for my 2019 1.4.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I think BNR is the only vendor with an upgraded turbo for a gen 2. 

@AlaskaCruze’n or @Ashtonswindle may be of assistance.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jetmechanic352 said:


> Suggestions on a turbo kit and coil pack upgrade for my 2019 1.4.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

